# Logan 10 x 24 lathe - $750



## matthewsx (Jul 21, 2019)

Logan 10 x 24 lathe
					

Logan 200 screw cutting lathe power cross feed back gears full set of thread cutting gears 2-3 jaw and 1-4 jaw chucks 6" face plate call 231-463-three,six,15



					nmi.craigslist.org


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks good. Good price too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tmenyc (Jul 22, 2019)

Very nice -- and I got a good idea for my splatter shield from it, too! 
Tim


----------

